

HBO put the full first episode of Silicon Valley on Youtube for free.  - andre
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvkmsI54ss4&feature=youtu.be

======
jonalmeida
So after watching this, there are a lot of shots taken at bunch of companies
and some startups (e.g. Hooli == Google, etc). I can't say if those are fair
to make though.

As a show, I thought it was alright with cringe humour around the place.

What I like though, is HBO went a made a smart decision of uploading this
straight to YouTube instead of the time line being something like: Upload to
HBO GO -> Have it pirated to download the video -> Uploaded to several
different video streaming services. They stopped losing all those views this
way..

------
spartanatreyu
This would be great if it wasn't country restricted

